# Growing Pest Control Company Job Opportunity



## smokinjoe (Oct 6, 2007)

***Position filled

Local growing company looking for a Termite & Pest Control Technician. Experience preferred but not mandatory. Must have professional appearance and attitude.
Call 850-982-5341

Vacation Time
Paid Holidays


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whats the name of the growing company?


----------



## smokinjoe (Oct 6, 2007)

Extreme Termite & Pest Control
Proudly serving Escambia, Santa Rosa & Baldwin counties 

You looking for work Jim ?
Come by and fill out an application !!!!
Then you can give yourself an employee discount !


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

smokinjoe said:


> Extreme Termite & Pest Control
> Proudly serving Escambia, Santa Rosa & Baldwin counties
> 
> You looking for work Jim ?
> ...



lol is this Doug, or Tim, I'm talking to? lol geeze haven't seen you on here in like 30 years....


----------



## smokinjoe (Oct 6, 2007)

This is Doug but Tim is taking the apps

Have been a member of the forum since almost the beginning remeber when
it hit its first 1000 members, just dont post very often

Sooo you looking for work or what lol


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, I feel the need to root around crawl spaces and spiders & snakes.... "make a lot of noise, let the Racoons know your coming" lol


----------

